# Bilderkennung - KFZ-Kennzeichen



## Schneidoa (2. Jan 2012)

Hallo  zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Programmiert wurde von mir eine Zufahrtskontrolle für einen privaten Parkplatz. 
Wenn  ein Auto durch eine Lichtschranke fährt wird es Fotografiert, Aufgabe ist es nun herauszufinden welches KFZ-Kennzeichen dieses Auto besitzt um es mit einer Datenbank abgleichen zu können. Leider kenne ich mich mit der Analyse von Bilder überhaupt nicht aus.
Kennt jemand ein Framework mit dem ich so etwas bewerkstelligen könnte?
Optimal wäre natürlich eine Library, die das übernimmt dh. ich übergebe das Bild und bekomme das Kennzeichen als String zurück.

Automatische Nummernschilderkennung ? Wikipedia

Vielen Dank & Gruß
Schneidoa


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (2. Jan 2012)

Kennzeichenerkennung weiß ich nicht.

Was aber gut geht sind QR-Codes mit XZing. Wenn du also alle Fahrzeuginhaber überzeugst, sich so ein Muster auf ihr Auto tätowieren zu lassen, hast du damit schon eine, wie ich meine, gut funktionierende Library, der du lediglich ein Bild zum Auslesen überlassen mußt.


----------



## Schneidoa (2. Jan 2012)

an sich eine sehr gute Idee! Danke schon einmal hierfür!

Ich bezweifele nur das ich die Personen auf Ihren neuen Audi A6 ein QR-Code auf die Motorhaube bzw. auf den Frontkühler kleben  

Hier scheint jemand schoneinmal etwas ähnliches vorgehabt zu haben :
HTA - Diplomausbildung - Informatik - Prsentation Studiengang - Projektarbeiten (2002 bb - Autokennzeichen-Erkennung)


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Jan 2012)

Du könntest es z.B. mit ImageJ versuchen. Zuerst das Kennzeichen auf dem Bild raussuchen und dann mit einer OCR die Zeichen auszulesen.


----------



## Gregorrr (2. Jan 2012)

Ist natürlich stark abhängig von der Qualität des Bildes.

Hier ist mal ein Projekt/Bibliothek in Java:

JavaANPR - Automatic number plate recognition system

Erhoff dir aber nicht zu viel. Wirst wahrschnl. viel selbst dran schrauben müssen.

Wahrscheinlich um einiges besser, aber kostenpflichtig: Automatic Number Plate Recognition (ANPR)

Alternativ könnte man so etwas mit OpenCV aufbauen.


----------

